# Crappie!



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

Another good day!


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Lake ___________?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

Gibbons, over some brush. They all were around 8-12' of water.


----------



## RedFlounderBass (May 10, 2015)

Man, that's got me itchin' to whip out my Crappie poles and head to Conroe. Usually have a good bite around the first 2 weeks of November or so. Nice work!


----------



## Olliver (Oct 24, 2016)

Haven't been out for fishing for 2 months...









_____________________________________________________
Life sometimes sucks. Fishing always helps.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Some nice sacs there!


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Nice shot And Display thx


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

*Somerville fishing*

a good catch!


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

*Another pic!*

hit my limit!


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

*And more crappie!*

another great day!


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

*all of these crappie pics are different days*

more crappie pics, as you can see my winning lure!


----------



## parfume4 (Sep 7, 2016)

Excellent job! You must find the honey hole.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

That's some good eating right there


----------



## Pistol-Pete (Apr 13, 2015)

What a great catch! You done good!! That will be some fine eating...


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

Thanks, since I purchase my 20 HP Tohatsu. I can't stop fishing. This year I could say I was bless with over a hundred crappie since the first cold front. I will be getting to know my neighbors soon, I'm having a fish fry for them all.


----------

